# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه روزانه و علوم پزشکی

## Mahdiz

سلام.
ببخشید من اطلاعاتی زیادی درمورد کنور ندارم.
میخواستم بدونم که آیا دانشگاه های روزانه از علوم پزشکی جداست؟ یعنی اگر کسی دانشگاه روزانه قبول شده میتونه سال بعد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بره ؟

کمکم کنید اگه راهی هست. دارم از زندگی ناامید میشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Anni

> سلام.
> ببخشید من اطلاعاتی زیادی درمورد کنور ندارم.
> میخواستم بدونم که آیا دانشگاه های روزانه از علوم پزشکی جداست؟ یعنی اگر کسی دانشگاه روزانه قبول شده میتونه سال بعد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بره ؟


روزانه اسم دانشگاه نیست.. نوع پذیرشه..
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی(یا کلا هردانشگاهی غیر از آزاد و غیرانتفاعی) سه نوع پذیرش داره.. روزانه، نوبت دوم، پردیس..
روزانه نباید شهریه بدی
نوبت دوم ی مقداری شهریه میدی
پردیس خیلی شهریه میدی

شما روزانه هررشته ای قبول شی.. سال بعد انتخاب رشته روزانه نمیتونی بری.. (حتی اگه مثلا از رشته ریاضی بری انسانی)

----------


## Mahdiz

> روزانه اسم دانشگاه نیست.. نوع پذیرشه..
> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی(یا کلا هردانشگاهی غیر از آزاد و غیرانتفاعی) سه نوع پذیرش داره.. روزانه، نوبت دوم، پردیس..
> روزانه نباید شهریه بدی
> نوبت دوم ی مقداری شهریه میدی
> پردیس خیلی شهریه میدی
> 
> شما روزانه هررشته ای قبول شی.. سال بعد انتخاب رشته روزانه نمیتونی بری.. (حتی اگه مثلا از رشته ریاضی بری انسانی)


خب الان من سال بعد(1400) میتونم رشته های شبانه رو برم ؟

----------


## Anni

> خب الان من سال بعد(1400) میتونم رشته های شبانه رو برم ؟


نمیدونم.. 
معمولا میگن روزانه نمیتونی بری، ازاد و پردیس میتونی.. تاحالا درمورد نوبت دوم نشنیدم

----------

